# Kate Upton - Nicht gut genug für Edel-Unterwäsche!



## beachkini (16 Feb. 2012)

​Wer wie Kate Upton das Titelblatt der Bademoden-Ausgabe von "Sports Illustrated" ziert, ist für alle Model-Jobs geeignet - könnte man meinen. Zumindest eine Unterwäschefirma will sie jedoch nicht für Modenschauen verpflichten: Die 19-Jährige habe schließlich einen gravierenden Makel.

Elle Macpherson hat es dreimal hintereinander geschafft, von 1986 bis 1988. Auch Tyra Banks wurde die Ehre zuteil, ebenso Heidi Klum, Bar Refaeli und im vergangenen Jahr Irina Shayk: Sie alle waren schon auf dem Titelblatt der "Swimsuit Edition" von "Sports Illustrated" zu sehen.

Alljährlich hebt das US-amerikanische Sportmagazin eine Berühmtheit auf das Cover der speziellen Ausgabe, die dem amerikanischen Publikum gerade so viel nackte Haut zeigt, wie es nach den Prüderie-Maßstäben des Landes noch zumutbar ist. "Der Traum heranwachsender Männer und der Fluch der Feministinnen", schrieb die "New York Times".

In diesem Jahr heißt das Cover-Model Kate Upton, die 2011 als "Neuling des Jahres" in der Zeitschrift auftauchte. Die 19-Jährige hat durch ihr Titelfoto an Beliebtheit gewonnen. Ein Selbstläufer dürfte ihre Karriere aber dennoch nicht werden - zumindest nicht bei allen potentiellen Auftraggebern, zum Beispiel Unterwäsche-Hersteller Victoria's Secret. Dessen Modenschauen, bekannt wegen des Überangebotes an Supermodels und der Engelsflügel, die von ihnen getragen werden, bekommen ähnlich viel Aufmerksamkeit wie die "Swimsuit Edition".
*
Sophia Neophitou (Victoria's Secret casting director)*, die für die Marke Shows konzipiert, sagte der "New York Times": "*Wir würden Upton nie für eine Victoria's-Secret-Show buchen*." Der Zeitung zufolge ist Upton zwar schon in Katalogen der Marke aufgetaucht - aber offenbar ist sie für Modenschauen nicht gut genug. "*Ihr Look ist zu durchschaubar*", sagte Neophitou und schob noch einige Gemeinheiten hinterher. "*Sie ist wie ein Seite-3-Mädchen*" - eine Anspielung auf die leicht bekleideten Damen, die sich in britischen Boulevardzeitungen großer Beliebtheit erfreuen.

Und damit hatte Neophitou immer noch nicht genug. "*Sie ist wie die Frau eines Fußballers, mit den allzu blonden Haaren und der Art Gesicht, wie es sich jeder mit genug Geld kaufen kann.*"
(spiegel.de)

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...-sports-illustrated-swimsuit-2012-x29-lq.html
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...rated-swimsuit-issue-february-2012-x1-mq.html


----------



## Luna (16 Feb. 2012)

zickenalarm


----------



## Tom G. (17 Feb. 2012)

Ich bin zwar leider kein Fußballprofi, aber sie hate genau diesen Look, der sie dafür prädestiniert, in meinem Schlafzimmer Unterwäsche vorzuführen. :WOW:

Für VS ist sie definitiv zu schade, das kann zur Not noch die olle Heidi Samuel übernehmen. :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (17 Feb. 2012)

naja, sehr fadenscheinige Argumente würd ich mal sagen.

Ich heg eher den Verdacht, dass die anderen VS-Engelchen dann richtig wie Hungerhaken (was sie in meinen Augen alle sind) aussehen würden, wenn Kate über den Laufsteg stolzieren würde. 

Wer es aber geschafft hat, das Cover vom SI zu sein, steht den VS-Models in nichts nach, aber kann natürlich auch sein, dass zuviel Weiblichkeit den amerikanischen Zuschauer Herzproblemchen verursacht, was bei Kate's Kurven nachvollziehbar wäre :drip:


----------



## Tom G. (28 Feb. 2012)

Habt Ihr gelesen was Kate auf ihrem Twitter-Account zu *Sophia Neophitou* schreibt?

Eintrag vom 16.02.2012: "_I wanted to thank Neophitou from @VictoriasSecret 4 using my face as inspiration 4 her next plastic surgery appointement_"


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2012)

ich find sie toll


----------



## Tittelelli (10 Aug. 2012)

Sind das sorgen!!


----------



## k0tak (9 Sep. 2013)

she is so smoky hot


----------

